# The New Timeless Damasko DB1



## Timeless: Now WoS

Timeless has collaborated with the German tool watch manufacturer Damasko to create our first tool watch, the DB1! The DB series will be available in four varieties: the DB1, seen here, the DB2, in black Damest coating, the DB3, which is slightly larger with a rehaut and finally the DB4, the black version.










Before we take a look at a real DB1, let's see the overall lineup. The DB series comes in two basic varieties, the 40mm DB1 and DB2, and the 42mm rehaut models. Just 50 will be made of each. Of course, we will be bringing you an early look of each as prototypes arrive, but today is all about the DB1.










Here it is, the DB1. While this is a finalized version of the watch, it should be noted that this is a non-functional prototype so the fit and finish of the production version will be much higher.










In the DB series, we wanted to capture more of a vintage feel than the original DA36 but we didn't want to lose what made the DA series so unique.










Consequently, we chose to stick with a very brightly colored seconds hand since that is one of the trademarks of the DA36. This one is a light blue and is easily visible, both in terms of being distinguished from the other hands and from the matte black dial.










The minute and seconds hands, however, are more consistent with our vintage theme. Although they're not solid white, their contrast against the matte black dial nonetheless makes them extremely legible, a prerequisite for any good tool watch.










We chose this color for our hands and numerals because it resembles the color of lume from WW2 era fliegers.










One thing we're especially proud of is our commitment to color matched date rings, something we stuck to in our original watch, the Timeless Club. Naturally, that theme continues with a matching day and date.










Another area we're very proud of is the lume. Traditionally, if you wanted to see Damasko numerals at night, you had to opt for their white dials. In our design, however, virtually every element is luminescent, making this one of the most legible black dial watches Damasko has ever produced.










The overall look cannot be said to strictly vintage, thanks to the seconds hand, but it can be said to be distinctly Damasko. The Timeless design elements are in play as well, with the watch being literally timeless and, of course, it has our favorite color in a watch, blue.










Another area we addressed was the strap. As is the theme of the DB1 line, we wanted to do something that combined the elements of vintage and Damasko design. This is our result, a brown strap, made by Damasko. We've always loved Damasko's straps, as they're supremely comfortable, and this new one is no exception. The stitch alternates from tan and black, matching elements of the dial, but I'm especially pleased with the soft, almost velvet feel of the surface.










Despite its vintage looks, the inside is rubberized, making it much more rugged and easier to clean.










As always with Damasko watches, the case is made from hardened steel. As a rule, we don't take off the back of watches we review because they ultimately go out to customers, so we keep them in pristine new condition. But since this is a non-functional prototype, it'll never be sold, and it allows us to take a look inside. Below the watch is the anti-magnetic iron core, which makes these movements highly resistant to magnetic fields. Inside we can pull back the curtain to the watch industry a bit. Many prototypes you see use movements that have the escapement removed. You might wonder why put the other half of a movement in, and the answer is pretty simple: it lets you move the hands and date with the crown for photography purposes. If the watch has a display back, the subterfuge is usually much subtler, but even then, the watches often don't run.










We're very pleased to present our first tool watch design and are very happy to be able to collaborate with our longtime friends at Damasko, truly a great German tool watch maker. Please check out our pre-order page for more information.​


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Already preordered the hardened black case

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

Looks great! Just when I thought I had settled on the DA47...


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on a nice Timeless LE.

One of the "secrets" I saw in drafts when visiting Damasko last Thursday.


----------



## Andy Chen

Penfold36 said:


> Looks great! Just when I thought I had settled on the DA47...


Don't turn your back on the 47 so soon. Damasko's lume on the white dial is gorgeous at night.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Andy Chen said:


> Don't turn your back on the 47 so soon. Damasko's lume on the white dial is gorgeous at night.


The white dials are terrific and super bright although on the black dials you don't get the black box where the date or day were.


----------



## jakeblixx

Damnit.... I caved and ordered the DB2. I just announced yesterday, proudly, that my collection felt "rounded" and that I had no desire for anything new. That was true until I saw these pictures today.

The blue second hand is great, but what pushed me over the edge was the day/date wheel matching the dial. Terrific attention to detail, and I'm sure it's going to look amazing in person. 

Now if I can just get through the year with no more impulse buys. Please, Dan, no more LE's this year... They tend to be fairly hard to resist.


----------



## Cybotron

Kinda cool. Very tempting.


----------



## rubberhammer

I feel like it would be better if it was an exhibition back since this is a limited edition. But regardless it's still nice.


----------



## fbones24

Ugh, that DB2 is calling me. This a great design. Love it. I wish there were some better photos.


----------



## StufflerMike

With an exhibition back the Damasko would loose its anti-magnetic properties. Not desireable imho.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

rubberhammer said:


> I feel like it would be better if it was an exhibition back since this is a limited edition. But regardless it's still nice.


We'd love to have one, but as Mike points out, you'd just see the anti-magnetic shield. If there was sufficient interest, we would also consider doing an LE with their in-house movement, which does have a display back, however.

We're definitely big fans of display backs though, which is why all of our Nomoses have had them.


----------



## jakeblixx

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Nomoses


Is that the correct plural? Perhaps Nomosi?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

jakeblixx said:


> Is that the correct plural? Perhaps Nomosi?


Lol I'll try to clarify that with them when we meet for our next project.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

fbones24 said:


> Ugh, that DB2 is calling me. This a great design. Love it. I wish there were some better photos.


Hopefully we'll get a prototype in to take some real photos of soon, but in the mean time, here's a higher quality image of the DB2:











​


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

What pushed me over the top was the lumed numerals. I'm a sucker for that.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

jakeblixx said:


> Is that the correct plural? Perhaps Nomosi?


Maybe "Nomoi"

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## pley3r

rubberhammer said:


> I feel like it would be better if it was an exhibition back since this is a limited edition. But regardless it's still nice.


Plenty of other watches with bog stock undecorated 28xx movements on display to choose from if the window really tickles your fancy. 
A special engraving with their fancy machine on the other hand!


----------



## anarasanen

Vintage and blue second hand hmm...


----------



## kit7

rubberhammer said:


> I feel like it would be better if it was an exhibition back since this is a limited edition. But regardless it's still nice.


I have to agree, I know the anti-magnetic property will be lost or at least reduced, but I think with a LE it would make the watches a little bit more special.

I'm guessing the watches will have an ETA 2836-2 movement? Congratulations on a beautiful design. I suppose there's a very slim chance that one buyer will get a free watch ('',). 
What about AR coating on the crystal, is it optional on the inside only?


----------



## anarasanen

What makes Damasko's bracelets so expensive?


----------



## StufflerMike

+ the hardening process (even the tiniest part undergoes the hardening process) 
+ the assembly by hand



+ the quality you get


----------



## picklepossy

Bracelet is worth every penny.


----------



## Igorek

Any chance to see real life photos of DB1 and what is the release day?


----------



## Wanderfalken

pley3r said:


> A special engraving with their fancy machine on the other hand!


I'm interested to see what this might be. I wonder if we'll have to wait for the first batch to arrive to find out.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

pley3r said:


> Plenty of other watches with bog stock undecorated 28xx movements on display to choose from if the window really tickles your fancy.
> A special engraving with their fancy machine on the other hand!





Wanderfalken said:


> I'm interested to see what this might be. I wonder if we'll have to wait for the first batch to arrive to find out.


We will be doing a nice Timeless engraving on the back but unfortunately our prototypes are too early for that part. We'll definitely update the thread with pictures of the finished back as soon as we get one in.

Personally, I love display backs, but in the instance of Damasko, we felt that it compromised its mission as a tool watch, both aesthetically and practically (in the sense of anti-magnetism). One of the things we try to do when we're doing LEs is to do something that is definitely unique and different from the existing lineup, but it still maintains the original character of the watch it's based on. When we did the Club, in my view the most "casual" watch Nomos makes, we wanted to make it even more casual. When did the Orion, on the other hand, arguably their dressiest watch, we wanted to make it even more dressy.

With Damasko, the process was a little more complex. The basic flieger design Damasko is so known for is heavily inspired by WW2-era watches and we wanted to do something tastefully vintage to bring out that fact. At the same time, we kept a bright seconds hand because that's a quality that the original model is known for. It was difficult to figure out how to make one of the great tool watches even more tool-watch-esque, but ultimately we decided to make the dial more legible at night with more lume, a small, but practical (and hopefully cool) touch.



kit7 said:


> I have to agree, I know the anti-magnetic property will be lost or at least reduced, but I think with a LE it would make the watches a little bit more special.
> 
> I'm guessing the watches will have an ETA 2836-2 movement? Congratulations on a beautiful design. I suppose there's a very slim chance that one buyer will get a free watch ('',).
> What about AR coating on the crystal, is it optional on the inside only?


Right now we're only doing double AR. Actually, it's funny you should ask that. I put my personal Tudor North Flag down on my desk last night and it happened to be right next to the prototype. The difference in glare was absolutely amazing side by side--the Damasko appeared to have no crystal at all. I hadn't realized how good it was until then. It's one of the reasons they're so easy to take photos of--they have almost no strongly reflective surfaces at all.



Igorek said:


> Any chance to see real life photos of DB1 and what is the release day?


You're in luck! All the photos, except for the first group shot of the 4 models together, are of a real pre-production DB1. Aside from improving the quality, nothing should be different in the production version (well, aside from the addition of a slightly customized back, but that's not in the photos since those haven't arrived yet).

We're expecting the first ten of each to arrive this month, but it really depends on when you preorder it since we won't be receiving all 200 in a single wave. If you want to get a better idea of which shipment you'd be in, give us a call at 1 800 889 2192 and we'd be happy to give you a better approximation.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Thanks for all of the additional info.


----------



## bullmrkt

I've read about Damasko's ice hardened finishes, but do the black finishes have a similar hardness and scratch resistance? Tough choice between the DB1 and DB2, and I've been wanting a DC66! Argh...damn first-world problems!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bullmrkt said:


> I've read about Damasko's ice hardened finishes, but do the black finishes have a similar hardness and scratch resistance? Tough choice between the DB1 and DB2, and I've been wanting a DC66! Argh...damn first-world problems!


The black (Damest) coating is actually supposed to be tougher than the steel, but it might make you feel better to know that the steel underneath is still hardened, so it's really just an extra layer. The only weakness of black DLC coatings isn't really their toughness, it's that if you do get a scratch, it's more noticeable and it's permanent.

That said, Damasko's proprietary coating, called Damest, is extremely tough, much tougher than the black PVD on most watches. There are quite a few posts on it around here, but the consensus is that Damest is really as scratch resistant as they say.


----------



## blowfish89

Nice job Timeless, looking forward to the other versions.


----------



## bay

I just spent a bunch of money on another watch today, and then I see this...

Would you mind posting more pics of the DB3? That one is the one I have my eye on -- especially an angled shot to see the rehaut.


----------



## blowfish89

I wish someone would make a blue dial DA44


----------



## bullmrkt

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> The black (Damest) coating is actually supposed to be tougher than the steel, but it might make you feel better to know that the steel underneath is still hardened, so it's really just an extra layer. The only weakness of black DLC coatings isn't really their toughness, it's that if you do get a scratch, it's more noticeable and it's permanent.
> 
> That said, Damasko's proprietary coating, called Damest, is extremely tough, much tougher than the black PVD on most watches. There are quite a few posts on it around here, but the consensus is that Damest is really as scratch resistant as they say.


Thank you. How about strap sizes? I'm having trouble figuring out what short, med, and long are. I have a 7-3/8" wrist.


----------



## anarasanen

blowfish89 said:


> I wish someone would make a blue dial DA44


That would be a pretty bold move. It seems to me that Damasko is little lazy to design their models. Like this hunting model for example. They just changed the second hand color to green and a new model was born.


----------



## commanche

Nice one, but it's a just another pilot with similar design.
However, I wish Damasko make a pure diver (not a pilot with water resistance), I have heard so much about their superior bezel mechanism, but I want a diver damnit! ><


----------



## whoa

anarasanen said:


> That would be a pretty bold move. It seems to me that Damasko is little lazy to design their models. Like this hunting model for example. They just changed the second hand color to green and a new model was born.


The same with this honestly.. To me it's just a bit to boring.. a "new model" with the same hands, dial, case etc.. It's not a business model I like tbh. No matter what brand it is 
but it seems I'm in a minority group 😎

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## anarasanen

whoa said:


> The same with this honestly.. To me it's just a bit to boring.. a "new model" with the same hands, dial, case etc.. It's not a business model I like tbh. No matter what brand it is
> but it seems I'm in a minority group 
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


I would have been happy if the dial would have been brown/green/some camouflage pattern, but just the green second hand...


----------



## jakeblixx

anarasanen said:


> I would have been happy if the dial would have been brown/green/some camouflage pattern, but just the green second hand...


See, I appreciate the subtle refinements to an already great watch.... I don't need some bold change like an audacious dial color which is completely out of character for Damasko, but rather appreciate the subtle unique qualities about this limited edition. At the end of the day it should still look and feel like a Damasko.


----------



## sulpher

rubberhammer said:


> I feel like it would be better if it was an exhibition back since this is a limited edition. But regardless it's still nice.


Then the watch would not be antimagnetic anymore and thus not be a DAMASKO anymore.


----------



## ehansen

sulpher said:


> Then the watch would not be antimagnetic anymore and thus not be a DAMASKO anymore.


For the most part... Fyi their new DK200 has a crystal case back, with its silicon escapement.


----------



## fbones24

whoa said:


> The same with this honestly.. To me it's just a bit to boring.. a "new model" with the same hands, dial, case etc.. It's not a business model I like tbh. No matter what brand it is
> but it seems I'm in a minority group 
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


I think this is where Damasko is different and I respect them for their business model.


----------



## jakeblixx

fbones24 said:


> Ugh, that DB2 is calling me. This a great design. Love it. I wish there were some better photos.


Did you get your DB2 ordered yet?

Dan tells me that I'm in queue for the first batch, but the DB2's are 3-4 weeks behind the DB1's... Hoping for early an early May delivery :-D


----------



## whoa

fbones24 said:


> I think this is where Damasko is different and I respect them for their business model.


That's the great thing in life! We don't have to agree and that's basically what forums etc is for! But I would love to see something new from them! I love my da36 don't get me wrong! I just find it kind of.. Not sure about the word but, not so creative with all these "new" models we've seen lately :-D

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Thought I'd post a couple pics I took of the DB1 over the weekend.


----------



## sulpher

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Thought I'd post a couple pics I took of the DB1 over the weekend.


DAMN - just look at those photos. That blue seconds hand looks just amazing - it pops right out! I love it!


----------



## jakeblixx

Spotted the Timeless LE engraving on thewatch.boutique's IG feed. http://instagram.com/thewatch.boutique


----------



## Robotaz

Wow. Congrats, Dan. That's really cool man. They look great, and very unique. Excellent!


----------



## Wysie

Beautiful photos! I was planning to get a DC58 but I caved and pre-ordered a DB1 (the DC58 has to wait, haha).


----------



## Andy Chen

whoa said:


> The same with this honestly.. To me it's just a bit to boring.. a "new model" with the same hands, dial, case etc..


You know what they say about the great novelists: They write the same book over and over throughout their careers.

If money were no object, I would buy all of Damasko's variations on the same classic three-hand dial theme.


----------



## whoa

Andy Chen said:


> You know what they say about the great novelists: They write the same book over and over throughout their careers.
> 
> If money were no object, I would buy all of Damasko's variations on the same classic three-hand dial theme.


Haha that's probably why I don't buy those books too  I could see myself getting a model with a bezel.. They look so ooon crisp! I sometimes think about trading my da36 for one.. But think I would miss the casual look from that one

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Jb330ci

Is it possible to make the second hand lume'd also?


----------



## MHELKIOT

Would have liked a more sober second hand (like the color of the hour and minute hands...)


----------



## Wysie

MHELKIOT said:


> Would have liked a more sober second hand (like the color of the hour and minute hands...)


Noooooo


----------



## Betterthere

Assume the bracelet is an option?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

julywest said:


> Assume the bracelet is an option?


While Damasko's bracelets will fit, unfortunately the DB series is only available with leather right now.


----------



## Igorek

I sent a pm to Timeless a day ago...


----------



## Betterthere

Igorek said:


> I sent a pm to Timeless a day ago...


Email them ... I pmed but they did not seem to see it. Or call.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Jb330ci said:


> Is it possible to make the second hand lume'd also?


It's possible, but not on this run I'm afraid. Maybe next LE we do we will see about doing that.



Igorek said:


> I sent a pm to Timeless a day ago...


Hi Igorek,

I replied to your PM this morning. Please let me know if you didn't get it so I can answer your question for you.



julywest said:


> Email them ... I pmed but they did not seem to see it. Or call.


Hi Julywest,

I'm afraid I didn't get anything in my WUS mailbox or my normal e-mail account. If you don't mind, please e-mail me directly at [email protected] or PM me again and I'll make sure you're taken care of.

Sorry for all of this, it makes me think there may be a bug here at WUS.


----------



## Betterthere

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> It's possible, but not on this run I'm afraid. Maybe next LE we do we will see about doing that.
> 
> Hi Igorek,
> 
> I replied to your PM this morning. Please let me know if you didn't get it so I can answer your question for you.
> 
> Hi Julywest,
> 
> I'm afraid I didn't get anything in my WUS mailbox or my normal e-mail account. If you don't mind, please e-mail me directly at [email protected] or PM me again and I'll make sure you're taken care of.
> 
> Sorry for all of this, it makes me think there may be a bug here at WUS.


No issues for me. You handled my questions well via email.


----------



## Wysie

Hi Brett,

Thanks for being responsive here . I will drop you an email or PM with some questions shortly (have already pre-ordered a DB1).

Thanks again !



Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> It's possible, but not on this run I'm afraid. Maybe next LE we do we will see about doing that.
> 
> Hi Igorek,
> 
> I replied to your PM this morning. Please let me know if you didn't get it so I can answer your question for you.
> 
> Hi Julywest,
> 
> I'm afraid I didn't get anything in my WUS mailbox or my normal e-mail account. If you don't mind, please e-mail me directly at [email protected] or PM me again and I'll make sure you're taken care of.
> 
> Sorry for all of this, it makes me think there may be a bug here at WUS.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Wysie said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> Thanks for being responsive here . I will drop you an email or PM with some questions shortly (have already pre-ordered a DB1).
> 
> Thanks again !


My pleasure!


----------



## Igorek

..........


----------



## Wysie

Got an email from Timeless Luxury that the first batch of DB1s have arrived! Can't wait for mine although I don't plan on wearing it till my birthday in Sep :/.

@Timeless: Hate being "the guy" to say this publicly, but I noticed that my correspondences with Timeless so far often comes to an abrupt end after the initial email. The reply to the initial email(s) are very fast, but once I reply with further questions, I don't hear back . I believe my questions may be relevant to many others here:

1. What's the warranty like? How long is it? Also, I believe I should go through Timeless for any issues (instead of Damasko directly), am I correct?
2. My wrists are about 6.125" (small ), so I believe the short band (which is what I selected) is the right one. Can you confirm? Also, I think it'd be helpful if you can provide additional details on the various lengths.

Thanks!


----------



## Betterthere

Wysie said:


> Got an email from Timeless Luxury that the first batch of DB1s have arrived! Can't wait for mine although I don't plan on wearing it till my birthday in Sep :/.
> 
> @Timeless: Hate being "the guy" to say this publicly, but I noticed that my correspondences with Timeless so far often comes to an abrupt end after the initial email. The reply to the initial email(s) are very fast, but once I reply with further questions, I don't hear back . I believe my questions may be relevant to many others here:
> 
> 1. What's the warranty like? How long is it? Also, I believe I should go through Timeless for any issues (instead of Damasko directly), am I correct?
> 2. My wrists are about 6.125" (small ), so I believe the short band (which is what I selected) is the right one. Can you confirm? Also, I think it'd be helpful if you can provide additional details on the various lengths.
> 
> Thanks!


Fyi I asked about warranty and it's standard 2 years. And I would say correct on going through timeless if needed. Can't help you on length but with your wrist size got a believe short would be correct.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Wysie said:


> Got an email from Timeless Luxury that the first batch of DB1s have arrived! Can't wait for mine although I don't plan on wearing it till my birthday in Sep :/.
> 
> @Timeless: Hate being "the guy" to say this publicly, but I noticed that my correspondences with Timeless so far often comes to an abrupt end after the initial email. The reply to the initial email(s) are very fast, but once I reply with further questions, I don't hear back . I believe my questions may be relevant to many others here:
> 
> 1. What's the warranty like? How long is it? Also, I believe I should go through Timeless for any issues (instead of Damasko directly), am I correct?
> 2. My wrists are about 6.125" (small ), so I believe the short band (which is what I selected) is the right one. Can you confirm? Also, I think it'd be helpful if you can provide additional details on the various lengths.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Wysie,

Very sorry about our delay. I just saw your e-mail but figured it may be more helpful to respond here.

It's a two year warranty and you can certainly use us as for any Damasko service/warranty needs.

As per the strap length, we ended up having to do a single medium strap length for everyone, but I think it will be a good fit for your wrist size. I love the new strap.

Also in your e-mail you wanted to know about replacement straps. We've ordered our own supply of straps in addition to the ones that come with the watches, so we'll be able to provide replacements in the future, and we're talking with Damasko about making this a strap that can be ordered from Damasko permanently (and then you'll be able to add it on non-Timeless Damaskos if people want to).

Again, very sorry for our delay, we get pretty busy when the new watches come in.

Thanks so much,
Brett


----------



## Wysie

julywest: Thanks !

Timeless: Thanks for the details, appreciate it ! If the medium length still ends up being too long, can I ask for an exchange to short strap? Or will it be possible to order a short strap (of the same design)?


----------



## benpal

What ETA movement grade do they watches use? Have they been modified by Damasko?


----------



## Jaxwired

Got mine today! Just left Dan's beautiful store. It's a stunning watch. The vintage color used for the numbers and hands I much prefer to the white on black look of the DA36. I appreciate the ascetics and the readability of the DA36, but the stark contrast of the bright white on deep black doesn't work for me on the wrist. This DB1 color scheme is softer and easier on the eyes while still maintaining a strong tool vibe. I feel the DB1 color scheme is also far more versatile and will compliment a larger variety of attire. I also prefer the blue to the DA36s greenish yellow. The blue Dan selected is a great choice as it's the perfect balance of color pop without crossing the line into a neon range. I am not disparaging the rest of the Damasko line which I still very much admire and enjoy, but IMO, the execution on these Timeless versions offer a new level of sophistication in the Damasko line. Oh, and I must mention the strap. Like Dan, I am a big fan of the Damasko straps with the notched lug ends and the soft linings. This new strap version is simply gorgeous. It's soft like a nubuck leather. It has a nice level of padding on the watch end but not so much that it's overly stiff. I collect straps and I own many, but this is one of the nicest brown leather straps I've come across. With that said, I may well try other straps just because I like to see how that changes the look of the watch. Here's a iphone pic of my new damasko! I will be posted better pics shortly.


----------



## blowfish89

That was quick, and it looks absolutely great!


----------



## jakeblixx

Jaxwired said:


> View attachment 7791778
> 
> 
> View attachment 7792122


Thanks for sharing the pics and your initial thoughts, and congrats on the new watch!

Only makes me more anxious for my DB2. I hope to be as smitten with mine as you are with yours.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Hey guys, we're still talking to Damasko about the availability of different sizes of replacement straps and trying to make the strap a "production" strap that anyone can buy. We will let you know what they say, hopefully today or tomorrow.


----------



## bay

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hey guys, we're still talking to Nomos about the availability of different sizes of replacement straps and trying to make the strap a "production" strap that anyone can buy. We will let you know what they say, hopefully today or tomorrow.


Glad to hear you've gotten Nomos involved.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bay said:


> Glad to hear you've gotten Nomos involved.


Lol sorry, it can get confusing between all these different projects. New Nomos designs on the way as well (although probably 6 months away before we announce anything)!


----------



## Jaxwired

As promised, some better pics. Note, the strap shown in these pics is not the Damasko strap that comes with the watch. The Damasko strap is superb but I like to mix up my strap options. Also note, I'm in love with this watch! : )


----------



## Jaxwired

Lume shot!


----------



## Wysie

Amazing photos and watch, thanks for sharing! Cool to see yours is 2/50, I wonder what's mine !


----------



## Jaxwired

Wysie said:


> Amazing photos and watch, thanks for sharing! Cool to see yours is 2/50, I wonder what's mine !


Well it won't be number 1. Timeless keep the number 1s. But it's probably a single digit. : )

I only got number 2 because I was the first one to order one.


----------



## David Woo

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hey guys, we're still talking to Damasko about the availability of different sizes of replacement straps and trying to make the strap a "production" strap that anyone can buy. We will let you know what they say, hopefully today or tomorrow.


does anyone know who makes these straps for them? just curious, i assume it's an european maker.


----------



## StufflerMike

David Woo said:


> does anyone know who makes these straps for them? just curious, i assume it's an european maker.


Mine, on the DA20, is the Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## Wysie

Mine's arrived and it's #6 out of 50. Some quick shots/unboxing:


----------



## anarasanen

This watch pleases my eye, but that blue second hand... who's idea was that?


----------



## Wysie

Noticed some minor issues with the strap (on my tiny wrists). If the last/smallest hole is used, due to the taper of the watch strap, the width around that hole is actually larger than the buckle allows and the strap has to be squeezed through the buckle.


----------



## David Woo

stuffler said:


> Mine, on the DA20, is the Hirsch Liberty.


thanks, Mike. I thought it might be someone like hirsch or rios.


----------



## Igorek

NM


----------



## bay

Any pics of the DB3 yet besides the marketing pics they posted earlier in the thread? Trying to decide between that and a DA343/353 for my next watch.


----------



## bracque

bay said:


> Any pics of the DB3 yet besides the marketing pics they posted earlier in the thread? Trying to decide between that and a DA343/353 for my next watch.


Me too. I have the DA47 and really like the DB3. I like that the internal bezel is relatively clean, the one on the DA363 is way too busy for my taste, although on the 343 it sorta works.

Applying only logic to our "problem", probably best to get the limited edition as you can always buy the 343 next year (or month).


----------



## bay

bracque said:


> Me too. I have the DA47 and really like the DB3. I like that the internal bezel is relatively clean, the one on the DA363 is way too busy for my taste, although on the 343 it sorta works.
> 
> Applying only logic to our "problem", probably best to get the limited edition as you can always buy the 343 next year (or month).


The logic makes sense. I think the DA343/353 works because the outer rim is busy, but the actual dial is very clean (no numerals). On the other DA3x3s the dial is busy enough (perfect, actually) by itself, and the rehaut sort of overdoes it (IMO, based solely on internet pictures), so the question is whether the DB3/4 fixes that. I think it might but would like to see a shot at an angle.


----------



## Wysie

Another photo! DB1 on a Worn&Wound Tobacco Shell Cordovan:










Only thing that irks me a little is that the buckle (and one of the keepers [metal]) are polished, doesn't entirely match the case. Another thing is I'm trying not to wear it till September (birthday) as it's like a gift to myself, lol.


----------



## Jaxwired

David Woo said:


> thanks, Mike. I thought it might be someone like hirsch or rios.


Pretty sure these new straps for the DB series are made by di modell.


----------



## Robotaz

Jaxwired said:


> Pretty sure these new straps for the DB series are made by di modell.


I thought Damasko always used them.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Hi guys!

At the moment, it seems like we're only going to be offer straps and replacement straps in the medium size. Of course, the other Damasko straps will work just fine on these.



anarasanen said:


> This watch pleases my eye, but that blue second hand... who's idea was that?


Hi anarasanen, we wanted to use a bright color for the seconds hand in keeping with Damasko's approach to design. The blue we chose is as close as we could get to the Mexico Blue offered on the Porsche 911.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> The blue we chose is as close as we could get to the Mexico Blue offered on the Porsche 911.


Very cool nugget of information - thanks for sharing!


----------



## anarasanen

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hi anarasanen, we wanted to use a bright color for the seconds hand in keeping with Damasko's approach to design. The blue we chose is as close as we could get to the Mexico Blue offered on the Porsche 911.


Yes, but bright blue color in vintage style watch...


----------



## Wysie

anarasanen said:


> Yes, but bright blue color in vintage style watch...


... Looks awesome


----------



## Juno 60

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hopefully we'll get a prototype in to take some real photos of soon, but in the mean time, here's a higher quality image of the DB2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Great design, beautiful combination that works really well for me. The tan leather strap looks superb with the black case and I love the sand coloured numbers and markers against the black dial. I'd take this limited edition over the DA 38 black, which I also love. Also like that there's no 'Made in Germany' across the bottom of the dial - a cleaner look.


----------



## LH2

Juno 60 said:


> Also like that there's no 'Made in Germany' across the bottom of the dial - a cleaner look.


Except these limited editions _will_ have the text on the bottom of the dial. See post #80 above for example.


----------



## Juno 60

LH2 said:


> Except these limited editions _will_ have the text on the bottom of the dial. See post #80 above for example.


You're right! I was misled by the image I saw in an early post and hadn't read through the whole thread. No biggie I guess but personally I'd prefer one without the text.

Is the 'Made in Germany' text a new feature? Most pics of Damaskos I've seen (and my not very old DA34) lack this feature.


----------



## LH2

The 'Made in Germany' started around mid 2015 on the DA36/38/46/363. I guess more models may go that way, but for now the models with indices like your DA34 are safe.

I did see one DA37 from a UK owner with the text which was weird, since the new '37's don't have the text in the US at this point.

I'm with you, I don't care for the extra text at all. Part of the draw to these watches is a clean dial layout, and the extra text doesn't help that.


----------



## diablogt

I like this combo much better than with the OEM strap. Watch looks fabulous. It could have been even better without the cross mark in the middle of the dial, a bit busy there.



Wysie said:


> Another photo! DB1 on a Worn&Wound Tobacco Shell Cordovan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that irks me a little is that the buckle (and one of the keepers [metal]) are polished, doesn't entirely match the case. Another thing is I'm trying not to wear it till September (birthday) as it's like a gift to myself, lol.


----------



## bay

Still no pics of DB3s in the wild? I wonder if I am the only one who likes that model better than the DB1...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

DB3 & DB4's just arrived!!

More pics to come


----------



## bracque

bay said:


> Still no pics of DB3s in the wild? I wonder if I am the only one who likes that model better than the DB1...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am with you on the DB3. I am just not crazy about the strap. Would have preferred something darker.


----------



## bay

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> DB3 & DB4's just arrived!!
> 
> More pics to come


Thanks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## rhstranger2772

Picture of DB03 on bracelet. 








On horween leather 








Dial close up.








I got on board as soon as Dan told me about it. Could not have turned out better IMO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## bracque

Thanks for the photos rhstranger, beautiful. I think I am sold. I assume the bracelet is the Damasko one? It looks fantastic...


----------



## bay

Awesome, thanks for sharing. Took me one step closer to purchasing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wysie

Thanks ! I just ordered a black shell cordovan strap as well as a colour 8 shell cordovan strap and had them customize the punch holes as well as taper the strap down to 18mm, so the Damasko buckle that came with it should (hopefully) fit. Will see how it looks then.

On a side note, I was not a fan of shell cordovan previously, but after seeing how it looks as it aged (and how it doesn't stretch much, if at all), I'm a fan now!



diablogt said:


> I like this combo much better than with the OEM strap. Watch looks fabulous. It could have been even better without the cross mark in the middle of the dial, a bit busy there.


----------



## bracque

Wysie said:


> Thanks ! I just ordered a black shell cordovan strap as well as a colour 8 shell cordovan strap and had them customize the punch holes as well as taper the strap down to 18mm, so the Damasko buckle that came with it should (hopefully) fit. Will see how it looks then.
> 
> On a side note, I was not a fan of shell cordovan previously, but after seeing how it looks as it aged (and how it doesn't stretch much, if at all), I'm a fan now!


Where are you getting these straps from?


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Dan, how are the db2 coming along? Any estimate on when they'll be ready? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wysie

The one in my photo is from Worn&Wound. I just ordered the two additional straps (black and colour #8 shell) from Jack Foster though.



bracque said:


> Where are you getting these straps from?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Brandon Hobbs said:


> Dan, how are the db2 coming along? Any estimate on when they'll be ready?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Hi Brandon,

We're hoping to get them around the middle of the month, although the official time table is anywhere between the middle and end of this month.


----------



## Reyken

I really like the DB edition but I have one question left - it says teh second hand is a "light blue" but in the pictures it looks the same as on the DA38..is that correct or is my monitor just messed up (or my eyes  )


----------



## tsteph12

I'll soon be joining the club having ordered the DB3 on bracelet yesterday. Could potentially blame "rhstranger2772" for being an enabler posting those gorgeous photos, but truth of the matter is I'm just a moth to the flame.


----------



## masterjedi116

In my opinion, that color scheme is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## bracque

masterjedi116 said:


> In my opinion, that color scheme is absolutely ridiculous.


How so? Is it the blue second hand or something else?


----------



## masterjedi116

bracque said:


> How so? Is it the blue second hand or something else?


The combination of the blue, fake patina, and the steel. It's akin to dlc plating a submariner in my book. Might look cool to some, but this isn't damasko's DNA. I'm more concerned that damasko licensed this than the fact that it was done. Damasko shouldn't be "seiko monstered"

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bracque

masterjedi116 said:


> The combination of the blue, fake patina, and the steel. It's akin to dlc plating a submariner in my book. Might look cool to some, but this isn't damasko's DNA. I'm more concerned that damasko licensed this than the fact that it was done. Damasko shouldn't be "seiko monstered"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


fake patina? what part are you referring to with this?


----------



## masterjedi116

My bad, I didn't realize damasko released brown models...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## masterjedi116

masterjedi116 said:


> My bad, I didn't realize damasko released brown models...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


AND blue hands too?! Gotta say they don't go together though...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Beauty truly is in the eyes of the beholder because I think these look smoking hot!


----------



## Wanderfalken

Reyken said:


> I really like the DB edition but I have one question left - it says teh second hand is a "light blue" but in the pictures it looks the same as on the DA38..is that correct or is my monitor just messed up (or my eyes  )


My understanding is that Timeless created this blue color specifically for the DB watches, and that it is different from the DA38 blue.


----------



## StufflerMike

Yep, Timeless tried to come as close as possible to an old Porsche 911 Mexico Blue. It is written in one of the Timeless DB threads.


----------



## David Woo

stuffler said:


> Yep, Timeless tried to come as close as possible to an old Porsche 911 Mexico Blue.


must be one of those really rare models 
have a great weekend, Mike.


----------



## StufflerMike

David Woo said:


> must be one of those really rare models
> have a great weekend, Mike.


Porsche 911 it is of course. Edited. Thanks.
Hate typos.


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

Yep, its a different blue for sure.


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Looks like the db4, based on Stefano's picture, are out. Any one seen the db2 yet? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Brandon Hobbs said:


> Looks like the db4, based on Stefano's picture, are out. Any one seen the db2 yet?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I think we're 2 to 3 weeks out on the first DB2s, but the DB1s, 3s and 4s are in, at least the first wave of them.


----------



## bullmrkt

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unfortunately I think we're 2 to 3 weeks out on the first DB2s, but the DB1s, 3s and 4s are in, at least the first wave of them.


Argh. Of course it's the one I ordered that comes in last. Strange that the DB4's came in before the 2's?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bullmrkt said:


> Argh. Of course it's the one I ordered that comes in last. Strange that the DB4's came in before the 2's?


Yes, we were surprised by that too, but we're looking forward to seeing it. In fact, I'd say the DB2 has been the most popular so far in terms of preorders.


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

bullmrkt said:


> Argh. Of course it's the one I ordered that comes in last. Strange that the DB4's came in before the 2's?


Ditto. Oh well.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

Me too. Gives me more time to save up for that bill. This and my Sinn 556 anniversary coming in haven't been kind to the wallet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Unfortunately I think we're 2 to 3 weeks out on the first DB2s, but the DB1s, 3s and 4s are in, at least the first wave of them.


Any further updates on the DB2?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx

Brandon Hobbs said:


> Any further updates on the DB2?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I got an update today from Timeless:

We are very sorry for the long wait on the Damasko DB2 watches.

We just received an update from Damasko that the DB2 watches are shipping out to us from Germany this week so we should hopefully have them in our possession next week. Once we receive them I will send out final PayPal invoices.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Thanks, Jake. I'm in the first batch... Wonder why I didn't get an email. Oh well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Never mind, it was in the other inbox. Cool!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Yes, very sorry about that. Sometimes when dealing with these small run custom designs there are unexpected delays in the manufacturing side of things. We'll get them to you very soon.


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Dan/Anna, we understand. Just excited. Need our new toy!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chowmanfu

I've had my DB1 for two days and am only at +1 second!!!


----------



## Wanderfalken

In the Timeless DB3/DB4 thread, the overview states: A flat crystal is utilized with an anti-reflective coating on the inside only.

​I don't recall seeing that mentioned here (maybe I missed it), but am assuming the same inside only AR would apply to the DB1/DB2. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## chowmanfu

Wanderfalken, my DB1 is inside AR only. I usually gripe about single AR, but the DB1's is very clean.

The blue seconds' hand rocks! Check it out on Isofrane!


----------



## Wanderfalken

chowmanfu said:


> Wanderfalken, my DB1 is inside AR only. I usually gripe about single AR, but the DB1's is very clean.


Thanks chowmanfu!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Wanted to update the thread with some pictures of the DB1 "in the wild"


----------



## OCDRob

Does anyone have a pic of the DB1 with the bracelet?


----------



## David Woo

bracelet is pretty awesome:


----------



## bullmrkt

Is there a black coated bracelet for the DB2?


----------



## jakeblixx

bullmrkt said:


> Is there a black coated bracelet for the DB2?


Nope.


----------



## OCDRob

David Woo said:


> bracelet is pretty awesome:


That looks great!!!! I guess I need to order a bracelet now.


----------



## sulpher

I really love how much the blue seconds hand pops out. Way better than on the DA38. Overall beautiful watch you got there!


----------



## chowmanfu

On Jurgens!!!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

chowmanfu said:


> On Jurgens!!!


That looks great! Gives it a completely different look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vkalia

Here's mine. First day on the wrist.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

vkalia said:


> Here's mine. First day on the wrist.


Awesome! Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullmrkt

Did I get the only DB2 with the days in German? Fortunate QC slip by Damasko if so! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

bullmrkt said:


> Did I get the only DB2 with the days in German? Fortunate QC slip by Damasko if so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The watch reads in both English and German. Just move it forward a day. So the day of the week wheel has 14 sections rather than 7. Once it is set in the correct language it will remain. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullmrkt

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> The watch reads in both English and German. Just move it forward a day. So the day of the week wheel has 14 sections rather than 7. Once it is set in the correct language it will remain. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

That's the way it is. True for the ETA 2836-2, not true for the 7750.


----------



## otro_rollo

Does anyone know if the DB2 still available?


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

rabustam04 said:


> Does anyone know if the DB2 still available?


We have sold out of the first 2 batches and are waiting on the final shipment of DB2s. You can still pre-order one. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voiceman

Uh oh, I just found a "previously owned" DB-1 and might just pull the trigger on another Damasko. Love the lumed numerals.


----------



## iwantone

These look great. Sorta wish they did a version with the neon yellow second hand.


----------



## nepatriot

These are very tempting. Kinda of looking at PVD coated watches, trying to hold off on pulling the trigger. I really like the Squale 1521 PVD as well. A very nice fitting watch.


----------



## sulpher

I understood that this limited watch series would just be sold through Timeless Luxury Watches.
But now I found out on the Damasko facebook page that they sell the exactly same models on their own via email and their shop in Regensburg?









I think that is quite unfair for those who got an original one - as the quantity now isn't 50 pieces any more?


----------



## AKM

Jura Watches authorised dealer in the UK is now listing the DB1 on their website. A German seller Watch.de has them as well and the case back reads 'Damasko limited edition .. / 50' rather than having the Timeless logo. 

Edit: Page & Cooper the other authorised dealer in the UK have also added them to their site including the DB2.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

It is still a LE of 50 pieces each. Nobody is going to change this. However TLW parted with Damasko or vice versa. See thread on our German Watches Forum. TLW is giving a 20% discount on what they have in stock.


----------



## oso2276

Found a nice pre-loved DB1. It is one from the initial batch that Timeless Luxury Watches made available
very nice in the flesh :-D


----------



## Nadroj56

oso2276 said:


> Found a nice pre-loved DB1. It is one from the initial batch that Timeless Luxury Watches made available
> very nice in the flesh :-D
> View attachment 11944634
> View attachment 11944610


Hey Otto, really glad it made it to you and you're happy with it! Seeing your post makes me miss it a bit! Hope you enjoy it as much as I did! Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Nadroj56 said:


> Hey Otto, really glad it made it to you and you're happy with it! Seeing your post makes me miss it a bit! Hope you enjoy it as much as I did! Jordan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate. Purchasing this watch from you was a flawless transaction. I will enjoy it for years to come.  

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shapz

Just to update this thread - I just purchased a DB2 from Jura Watches in the UK last week. Also had some email exchange with Damasko as late as yesterday and they advised the following: that out of 50 (for the DB2 units), 26 units of the DB2 were meant for Timeless in the USA. The remaining units seem to be distributed through various other ADs with the DAMASKO logo on the caseback. 

It seems Timeless LE versions had no outer AR coating while the non-Timeless versions feature double AR coating - (as they should be ;-))


----------



## oso2276

shapz said:


> Just to update this thread - I just purchased a DB2 from Jura Watches in the UK last week. Also had some email exchange with Damasko as late as yesterday and they advised the following: that out of 50 (for the DB2 units), 26 units of the DB2 were meant for Timeless in the USA. The remaining units seem to be distributed through various other ADs with the DAMASKO logo on the caseback.
> 
> It seems Timeless LE versions had no outer AR coating while the non-Timeless versions feature double AR coating - (as they should be ;-))


Awesome 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shapz

Finally got it!










Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Mine says Hi. This is the Timeless version and it does not have exterior AR coating









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------

